# Don’t need to buy a new cover for New Oasis EDIT: Magnet Won’t Work!!



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Good to know that the new Oasis (10th gen) is exactly the same size as the 9th generation. So, the cover I already have will fit. Just one less expense. (I traded in the 9th gen Oasis.)



EDIT: Old cover magnet will not activate the Wake/Sleep function. There were several manufacturers on Amazon who said their covers are compatible with the new Oasis but they've changed their listings. They no longer claim that.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks DD.  Good to know.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

What are some good covers to consider for the new Oasis?  I have one coming and want to order a cover for it but none of the Amazon Oasis covers have shown up on Prime Day so far.  I like to read with the front cover folded back but I guess the Oasis' stepped back causes problems for some covers.

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried a fitted cover on the 7" Oasis -- for me it added more weight than I wanted, even though I'd gotten one of the lightest ones I could find. So at this point I just use a slip cover. I don't carry it with me much anyway; it lives by my bed and is my "Bedtime Reading" kindle.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindleing said:


> What are some good covers to consider for the new Oasis? I have one coming and want to order a cover for it but none of the Amazon Oasis covers have shown up on Prime Day so far. I like to read with the front cover folded back but I guess the Oasis' stepped back causes problems for some covers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Wally


I went through a couple of covers before I found one that wasn't too bulky (the fitted one) or heavy (a magnetic one made like the cover for the original Oasis, but still heavy). This one was the lightest weight cover I found at the time, I love it.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I went through a couple of covers before I found one that wasn't too bulky (the fitted one) or heavy (a magnetic one made like the cover for the original Oasis, but still heavy). This one was the lightest weight cover I found at the time, I love it.


Thanks, I just ordered it. I held off but I didn't see anything come up for the Oasis 2/3 on Prime Day. I was tempted by a different one that has an Origami cover, but a photo shows it doesn't fold back well over the stepped back - it buckles and sticks out from the edge, making it uncomfortable to hold. I rarely read "hands-free" anyway so this one looked like a good possibility.

Ann, I have read complaints from some people saying they have problems holding a bare Oasis because the metal is slippery - that hasn't been an issue for you?

Thanks for the comments...
Wally


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindleing said:


> Ann, I have read complaints from some people saying they have problems holding a bare Oasis because the metal is slippery - that hasn't been an issue for you?


It did initially feel cold and slippery, especially as compared to the first Oasis. I got some sticky grip things and put those on the back and that helps.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I put a DecalGirl skin on my 7" Oasis, but I don't remember it (the kindle) being too slippery before it (the skin) arrived.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

All of the regular covers I have fit, except the one with the magnetic back.  But some the sleep/wake function is not working, even thou the cover does fit.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

crisandria said:


> All of the regular covers I have fit, except the one with the magnetic back. But some the sleep/wake function is not working, even thou the cover does fit.


Unfortunately, I found this to be true. I kept my cover for the O2. It will not activate the sleep/wake feature. Others have said this also in the Oasis Watch thread. I believe they moved the magnet location in the new Oasis. I've ordered a new Fintie cover. Hope that one works.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

DD said:


> I've ordered a new Fintie cover. Hope that one works.


I ordered the Ayotu leather case mentioned above; it turns out it is made by Fintie. It fits fine; the Oasis3 snapped right in to place but the on/off feature doesn't work. I played with refrigerator magnets and found it works with the magnet in the lower right corner as mentioned in other posts. A weak magnet won't do it but stronger ones will.

So, for the time being it is back to the old fashioned way of pushing a button.

Wally


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindleing said:


> I ordered the Ayotu leather case mentioned above; it turns out it is made by Fintie. It fits fine; the Oasis3 snapped right in to place but the on/off feature doesn't work. I played with refrigerator magnets and found it works with the magnet in the lower right corner as mentioned in other posts. A weak magnet won't do it but stronger ones will.
> 
> So, for the time being it is back to the old fashioned way of pushing a button.
> 
> Wally


That is disappointing. I took my Oasis out of the MoKu cover I have then turned the cover around and held the bottom right of the cover against the bottom right of the Oasis. In a certain position, the on/off feature worked. So, I know the problem is not the Kindle. I'm sure the cover makers will address this in their models as soon as they become aware because they specifically state that the covers work with the magnet feature.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I contacted a Fintie about this situation and received an answer to my inquiry. I'm very impressed with the promptness of their reply:

"Sorry for your inconvenience. Because Amazon temporarily changed the auto sleep/wake function, all the 2019 10th generation Oasis case in market doesn't support this function including Amazon's original case. We will be one of the the 1st sellers can provide the functional case and our upgraded case will be available within 1 week. You can pay attention to our shop and product advertisement on Amazon for the expected release time of new case for 2019 version and reorder. Any further questions, please feel free to contact us. 
Have a nice day."

"...Temporarily changed the auto sleep/wake function..."? Does that mean they're going to change it back and all the redesigned covers won't work at some point?
They are saying even the Amazon cases don't work??  So someone in design neglected to tell that they moved the magnet location? Wow! Heads will roll! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

I am furious I can not buy a magnet case for I love them. I caved in and got the red fabric amazon cover. sleep/wake works.


----------

